# Romy Schneider (mit Alain Delon) - im Bikini + oben ohne / Der Swimmingpool (1969) - 16x Gifs



## Tobi.Borsti (3 Juni 2013)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Romy Schneider*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## bimmer (4 Juni 2013)

danke schön!


----------



## Punisher (4 Juni 2013)

hammer, danke fürs Teilen


----------



## Max100 (4 Juni 2013)

Romy der Schwarm meiner Jugend :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (5 Juni 2013)

tolle Frau !


----------



## pshaw2 (11 Juni 2013)

Super, vielen Dank für diesen Juwel!


----------



## chini72 (11 Juni 2013)

DANKE für die unvergessliche Romy!!


----------

